# My Poor Tobynator



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My Tobynator started frantically licking and chewing on his flank about an hour or so ago. I looked at it and it's a very large hard lump that he's agitated so it's red, but it doesn't really look like a hot spot to me. I went ahead and cleaned it up, put some Neo/Pred/Def powder with Tetracaine on it and put his cone of shame on him to prevent him from licking. I also gave him a Benadryl to sedate him and help with an allergic response. Yogi thought the cone was a toy so it took a while for me to convince Yogi that Toby did not want to play with him today. Finally got both dogs settled, but Toby is clearly miserable. We already had a scheduled vet appointment tomorrow for him for his eye acupuncture so we'll convert it into a full exam. Here are our Easter 2013 photos, which are clearly not what I envisioned for today. 

Toby is not smiling here- he is in distress (before the Benadryl kicked in):









Yogi and Toby finally chilling, although Toby is distressed still:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Anne, just had a thought.... could it be a bite/sting? Just thinking of the bees you saw yesterday......


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bee sting sounds reasonable given his behavior. Hope that's all it is. Hope you still able to enjoy your Easter!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm sorry Anne.... please keep us posted.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about Toby, poor guy. He still looks handsome even if he is upset. Of course Yogi is as cute as ever!

That is good you already have a vet appointment tomorrow. I hope Toby feels better soon.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Awww Toby - feel better!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Poor Toby-hope it is something simple and that he is feeling better soon!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Anne, just had a thought.... could it be a bite/sting? Just thinking of the bees you saw yesterday......


Betty, I thought about that even though the bees disappeared yesterday evening. I've been out in the back taking Yogi out and haven't seen any today. I checked for a stinger just in case and didn't find one. These weren't wasps and they weren't yellow jackets- would a regular bee have a stinger that is left in the bite area? I may need a magnifying glass! I may put the anti sting stick over the area just in case. It's been a while since one of us has been stung- I remember just taking an antihistamine. Is there anything else I can give him assuming it's a sting?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Poor baby Toby.
I used to give Copper zyrtec for stings, but I don't know if you can give it with benedryl.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope poor Toby feels better soon.
I was also wondering if it could be a bug bite of some type.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Poor guy! I hope he feels better soon


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Toby's is agitated and I've never seen him respond this way to a lump or swelling, so I am assuming it's a bite of some sort. He's been in a cone for long periods of time and is used to them. I used a baking soda paste on it to clean it, clipped some of the fur to see if I could find a stinger (no) and then used the after bite stick. He still could not get comfortable and was pacing and trying to lick the spot. Had I not seen him licking there I would have assumed bloat or something based on his agitation. I called our vet clinic on the chance they didn't close for the holiday but no luck. I thought I could run him down for an oral benadryl injection at a minimum. So I did the next best thing in my arsenal of tricks. I decided to feed him early. He was temporarily distracted by my slow food preparation and ate his dinner with gusto. After he seemed a little less agitated. I went ahead and gave him another benadryl. He is on the cusp of increased dosing for his weight. My hope is the second dose (for a total of 50 mg in 2.5 hours) will be enough to make him sleepy. His appointment tomorrow morning cannot come soon enough. If he continues with this frantic agitation I will take him to the ER.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Benedryl 75 mg every 6 hours never made Trace sleepy...its metabolized fast in dogs. 25mg will knock me right OUT!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Poor guy! Feel better soon, Toby !


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Maybe his thundershirt might help? Hope he settles tonight :crossfing and best of luck at the vets tomorrow. Poor guy


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Mick got bit by a recluse spider once. He acted the same way Toby is acting.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Poor Toby, I hope it's nothing to worry about. Belly rubs from us.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Poor Toby. I hope he can get some rest tonight and feels better in the morning. I have no advice other than a whole lot of extra love.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

awwww poor Toby. Maybe if mommy would go take a nice relaxing bath Yogi could help him out of the cone of shame


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The second dose of Benadryl did the trick! He put himself to bed and is resting. Whew! I keep on going into the bedroom to check on him and he's sleeping. In the meantime it's up to me to keep Yogi active and well exercised so he will sleep soundly tonight!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Benedryl 75 mg every 6 hours never made Trace sleepy...its metabolized fast in dogs. 25mg will knock me right OUT!


One Benadryl will keep me asleep for about 24 hours!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sorry that sweet Toby is going through this and hoping it is just a bite. Even in the Cone of shame, Toby has a golden smile. Keeping your sweet sugar boy in my thoughts.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby's nap did him a world of good. He came into our family room and initiated play with Yogi, cone and all. Apparently he wanted a toy Yogi was playing with. I'm keeping the cone on tonight so the swelling will go down. He is still panting more than normal, which indicates he is still in pain.

By the way, Toby has a distinct advantage with the cone when he plays with Yogi because the cone prevents the little one from biting ears! 

Thanks for all of your good wishes for Toby.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sure glad to hear that Tobynator is feeling better.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh man - just seeing this now. Poor Toby!!. I'm glad he appears to be more comfortable. I'll be checking in for sure first thing tomorrow to see how he's doing and what the vet has to say. Toby sweetie, I hope you have a comfortable night


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Tobynator is feeling better now, hope pain goes away soon. Hugs!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Poor Toby, I sure hope it's just a bite or sting and he's all better quickly.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Toby not feeling well. . I hope he feels much better soon. Good pictures though. Where did you get that adorable Octopus?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm so glad Toby is feeling better after his nap. Fingers crossed that it is just temporary discomfort from a sting and he will be back to normal soon. Although ... we might get some interesting pictures if you have to take Toby's place in the bitey face game for a night or two.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I hope Toby feels better soon. Hopefully it was a harmless bug bite and the pain will ease up quickly. It's hard to take when one of our babies doesn't feel well.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Davidrob2 said:


> I'm so glad Toby is feeling better after his nap. Fingers crossed that it is just temporary discomfort from a sting and he will be back to normal soon. Although ... we might get some interesting pictures if you have to take Toby's place in the bitey face game for a night or two.


ha ha, I will refer you to Buddy's Mom Forever's photos of her daughter and Charlie playing bitey face!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Poor you and Toby - I hope it is just a bee sting and will feel better soon. 
I guess he got the cone instead of bunny ears this Easter.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

MercyMom said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Toby not feeling well. . I hope he feels much better soon. Good pictures though. Where did you get that adorable Octopus?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


DogTuff.com. They have a sale going on today too- 15% off with Coupon Code Easter15! Their toys are durable! I need durability due to Toby destroying so many. Yogi is very good with his toys and is not a power chewer.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I posted photos from the dogs' play session (initiated by Toby!) in Yogi's thread:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/123647-introducing-our-newest-addition-yogi-102.html#post2466073


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Poor Toby. Let me know what the vet says...


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I love his nic name 

I hope things have settled down. Poor Tobs

Well done for resisting drawing bunny ears on the back of his cone he he


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Poor Toby, sending him a big hug.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I hope Toby feels better soon. He is so cute, cone and all! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Just catching up and so sorry to see that Toby needs his cone again. I hope your vet can solve the mystery tomorrow and get our Toby back to normal quickly.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The diagnosis surprised me for sure! They shaved around the area where he was frantically licking and didn't find any bite or sting marks and no hot spot. I noticed this morning it wasn't as red as yesterday and the swelling was gone. The vet did an anal sac check and discovered his sacs were very full. She expressed them, checked for infection (none) and he seemed instantly relieved. So far he's not licking or chewing in that area either. Odd thing is he expresses his own sacs periodically and just did so last week. He's never had an issue with his anal sacs getting full either. His vet said my coning him last night probably prevented a hot spot, so I'm glad I did that for him. 

I'm just happy my Tobynator is fine and resting right now after his big adventure this morning. 

Oh, and he nabbed himself a nice flattened squirrel on a walk 3 weeks ago, so we ran a fecal and he is clean. Yay! Small miracles!


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Good to hear Tobys OK...I had to chuckle at the pic of him in the cone..I feel bad, but dogs in cones always seem silly to me..


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Checking in on the Tobster....good news that you seem to have found the problem and problem solved. Poor fellow having a little brother laughing so hard at him wearing the cone


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so happy that Toby is fine and it was nothing serious!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad Toby is better but his diagnosis has me scatching my head too.

Flattened squirrel is tasty!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Glad to hear Mr. Toby is doing so much better today. Hope he continues to do so, poor guy.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> DogTuff.com. They have a sale going on today too- 15% off with Coupon Code Easter15! Their toys are durable! I need durability due to Toby destroying so many. Yogi is very good with his toys and is not a power chewer.


 Got it! Mercy's gonna love it! She rips through stuffed toys, so this will help out alot!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

It's great to hear that Toby is doing so much better!


----------

